#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Laboratórios Práticos de Instalação e Configuração de Serviços de Rede - Debian10

## ademirdorneles

A série de vídeos terá por objetivo a execução de laboratórios práticos de instalação e configuração de serviços de rede, tais como: DNS, HTTP, DHCP, CONTROLADOR DE DOMÍNIO, DENTRE OUTROS.

----------


## ademirdorneles

Nesta segunda videoaula da série Laboratórios de Serviços de Rede - Linux Debian 10, o aluno aprenderá:

- Instalar o Debian 10.

----------


## ademirdorneles

Nesta terceira videoaula da série Laboratórios de Serviços de Rede - Linux Debian 10, o aluno realizará os primeiros ajustes de Rede e Gerenciador de Pacotes, bem como a instalação de pacotes básicos na máquina virtual modelo.

----------


## ademirdorneles

Nesta quarta videoaula da série Laboratórios de Serviços de Rede - Linux Debian 10, o aluno realizará as configurações de rede para comunicação da rede local virtualizada com a rede local e internet.

----------


## ademirdorneles

Nesta quinta videoaula da série Laboratórios de Serviços de Rede - Linux Debian 10, o aluno aprenderá a configurar o OpenSSH Server e a utilizar o SCP.

----------


## ademirdorneles

Nesta quinta videoaula da série Laboratórios de Serviços de Rede - Linux Debian 10, o aluno aprenderá a utilizar o SFTP, autenticar no servidor via chave e conhecer outros recursos do OpenSSH Server.

----------


## ademirdorneles

Nesta sexta videoaula da série de laboratórios práticos de instalação e configuração de serviços de rede na distribuição Debian Linux versão 10, nós vamos aprender alguns conceitos referentes ao Netfilter e configurar nossa VM Firewall, habilitando o NAT e aplicando filtros para proteger a nossa rede local virtualizada.

----------


## ademirdorneles



----------


## ademirdorneles



----------


## ademirdorneles



----------


## ademirdorneles



----------


## ademirdorneles



----------


## ademirdorneles



----------

